# كتاب رائع عن التبريد والتكيييف باللغة العربية.



## أنيشتين (11 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم 
أنا م/ محمد عبد الرحمن وديه أول مشاركه ليه أرجو إنها تعجبكم كتاب جامد عن التبريد والتكييف والمفاجأه إنه بلغتنا الجميله باللغه العربية 
وياريت متحرمونيش من ردكم 
وجزاكم الله خيرا
http://d.turboupload.com/d/2083150/1603157815751576_157615751.rar.html 

​


----------



## ابو سيف العراقي (11 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء ولكن لم اعرف كيفية تحميل الكتاب فارجو ان تعلمني الطريقة


----------



## ايمن بوند (11 أكتوبر 2007)

اين هذا الكتاب لا اجده على الرابط


----------



## أنيشتين (11 أكتوبر 2007)

الموضوع بسيط جدا 
1 . أضغط right click على الرابط ثم save target as 
وشكرا


----------



## cropper (13 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا عالكتاب
بالنسبة للأخ اللي سأل عالداونلوود 
بعد ما تضغط الرابط الموجود رح تستنى شوي يعني دقيقة ممكن و بعدين بيعطيك الدوانلوود
وبتعمل داونلوود متل الميجاأب لوود
وبس


----------



## air_con (13 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
شكرا لك اخي الكريم وبارك الله فيك ........


----------



## الصانع (13 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

جزاك الله خيراً 
جــــــــــــــــاري التحميل ،،،


----------



## العرين (14 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم
انا سويت save target as وكمان مانزل الكتاب 
تنحفظ عندي صفحه سايت


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (15 أكتوبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## usama_2006 (15 أكتوبر 2007)

الف الف شكر


----------



## م/فـــــــواز (15 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله خير
شكري وتقديري


----------



## اسامة الاحمد (16 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم شكرا لجهودكم


----------



## gelgelmgy (16 أكتوبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## الربيحات (17 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا الك لكن التحميل لايمكن لماذا؟ 
ارجو الرد


----------



## السيد سعيد السيد (17 أكتوبر 2007)

أين الكتاب الله يرضى عنك وكيفية التنزيل


----------



## جمال كول (18 أكتوبر 2007)

لا يمكن التجميل


----------



## mody2006oo7 (19 أكتوبر 2007)

thanke for you


----------



## ليث العاني (19 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا الكتاب وانشالله مزيد من العطاء جاري التحميل


----------



## مجدى شاكر (20 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور اخى على هذا الكتاب الجميل شكرا


----------



## محمد بحريه (21 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكوررررررررررررررررر


بس الكتاب ما نزلش


----------



## مهندس علي حطبه (21 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود


----------



## محمد صلاح درويش (23 أكتوبر 2007)

والله كتاب جميل الف شكر


----------



## أبوالياس (23 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكور أخي جدا


----------



## حمووود (23 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا الك .......... الملف موجود وانا نزلته عادي


----------



## عبد ابوصالح (25 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم شكرا الى هذه الموضيع المفيده


----------



## عبد ابوصالح (25 أكتوبر 2007)

الى لامام اياه الاخوه


----------



## RABIA (4 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
شكرا لك اخي الكريم وبارك الله فيك ........


----------



## RABIA (4 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
شكرا لك اخي الكريم وبارك الله فيك ...........................


----------



## RABIA (4 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
شكرا لك اخي الكريم وبارك الله فيك ........:81:


----------



## zroogaa (9 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم اود اجراء مقارنة علمية لعدة اماكن بما فيها البيوت العربية القديمة التي تم حفرها تحت الارض بعمق حوال 10 امتار في الارض الطينية وهنا مشكلتي فلم اتمكن من معرفة قيمة معامل انتقال الحرارة لطبقة الارض الطينية من الاعلي وحتي الي الغرف الداخلية نرجوا المساعدة ان امكن ذلك.وشكرا


----------



## فادي ابراهيم عزوز (9 يناير 2008)

Thanx alot


----------



## pora (9 يناير 2008)

شكــــــــــــــــــــــرا لـــــــــــــك


----------



## benadem (10 يناير 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد تكيف (13 يناير 2008)

مشكككككككككككككككككككككككوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## محب المصطفى (13 يناير 2008)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## محب المصطفى (13 يناير 2008)

أين الكتاب الله يرضى عنك وكيفية التنزيل


----------



## محب المصطفى (13 يناير 2008)

كيف حالك يا اخ فادي عزوز


----------



## م.محمد عبد العزيز (14 يناير 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا على الكتاب
والتحميل سهل جدا عن طريق
انزل اسفل الصفحة واكتب الرقم الموجود في الصورة واضغط تحميل
ستأتي صفحة اخرى بها لنك ذو لون مختلف اضغط عليه وسيقوم الجهاز بالتحميل 

وهو كتاب الموسسة العامة للتعليم الفني والتدريب المهني ويمكن تحميل الكتاب وكتب أخرى من موقع المؤسسة
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ABD F (16 يناير 2008)

شكرا الك لكن التحميل لايمكن لماذا؟


----------



## مناف قاسم (16 يناير 2008)

مشكور ولكن لااااااااااايمكن التحميل ياريت تعطينا رابط اخر ومشكور كتير اخي ويعطيك العافية


----------



## zroogaa (17 يناير 2008)

مشكورين علي المجهودات التي تقومون بها في المنتدي العملاق


----------



## heemaa_1987 (7 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سامي الجن (7 أبريل 2008)

سامي الجن


----------



## اشرف تبريد (9 أبريل 2008)

لايوجد كتاب


----------



## اشرف تبريد (9 أبريل 2008)

بورك لك فى كل خير


----------



## محمدعمار (9 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا الموضوع بس فين الكتاب


----------



## محمدعمار (10 أبريل 2008)

هو فين الكتاب


----------



## eng mano (20 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس احمد خضر (7 يونيو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابو زياد القاسمى (8 يونيو 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير ووفقك الله وهداك الى ما يحبه ويرضاه.


----------



## ابو خليل طه (8 يونيو 2008)

مشكور و جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## السبهاوي1 (8 يونيو 2008)

الله يعطيك العافية ويوفقك للخير


----------



## جنرال تك (8 يونيو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي الفاضل علي الكتاب ونرجو منك مواضيع اكثر تميزا


----------



## آغاميلاد (9 يونيو 2008)

بارك الله فيك على هذا المجهود وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## مشاري الفهد (9 يونيو 2008)

مشكور وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## ابوشامة (18 يونيو 2008)

الملف ماهو متاح


----------



## ابو خليل طه (18 يونيو 2008)

مشكور بارك الله فيك


----------



## سعيد العسكري (18 يونيو 2008)

مشكور اخي الكتاب قيد التحميل


----------



## عاشق العروبة (25 يونيو 2008)

شكرأ جزيلاً


----------



## أنلييزر (18 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرافى انتظار المزيد


----------



## أبوأحمد2004 (26 يوليو 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووووور يا باشا


----------



## حسام الدينن (29 سبتمبر 2008)

انا سويت save target as وكمان مانزل الكتاب 
تنحفظ عندي صفحه سايت


----------



## وليد البنا (29 سبتمبر 2008)

File Link Error


----------



## محمد نجيب محمد (29 سبتمبر 2008)

كل عام وانتم بخير
الموقع محجوب
ياريت يتم الرفع علي موقع آخر


----------



## أمير العوني (29 سبتمبر 2008)

الأخ العزيز التحميل لا يعمل أسعفنا


----------



## QAYSJO (29 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
اخواني مش راضي ينزل الكتاب
ارجو المساعدة


----------



## بوعمامة ميلود (29 سبتمبر 2008)

الله يعطيك العافيه


----------



## حمزة بكر (30 سبتمبر 2008)

لا يوجد رابط فى الموقع اخى العزيز


----------



## كمال جزائري مهندس (30 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم.
أضن أنا الرابط به مشكل وأنا الأغلبية لم تتمكن من تحميل الكتاب وهو ما حصل لي أيضا فالرجاء منك أخي إعادة رفعه في موقع آخر، Megaupload مثلا. شكرا جزيلا.
الله يوفقك ودائما إلى الأمام.


----------



## esam179 (30 سبتمبر 2008)

الموقع محجوب بالسعوديه ياريت رفعه علي موقع تاني


----------



## Mansourxa (30 سبتمبر 2008)

مشاركتك موجوده و مشكوره بس الكتاب مش موجود.


----------



## أبو تسنيم محمد (1 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا على المجهود
برجاء تنزيل الكتاب على رابط آخر فإن هذا الرابط لايعمل


----------



## عبدالله الدباشي (5 سبتمبر 2009)

للأسف نرجو مساعدتنا في فتح الرابط وتسهيل الدخول إليه رجاء وخير الرجالء لأننا بحاجه هذا الكتاب


----------



## عبدالله الدباشي (5 سبتمبر 2009)

نرجو مساعدتنا بوضع الكتاب بأسرع وقت وشكرا


----------



## أبو موئل (15 نوفمبر 2009)

شكراً ولكن يبدو أن هذا التحميل ليس مجانياً لأنه يطلب إما أن تكون من الأعضاء وبالتالي تكتب اسمك وكلمة المرور أوتقوم بالتسجيل فيه


----------



## Ali Munaf (15 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
شكرا لك اخي الكريم وبارك الله فيك ........لكن مافي الكتاب .


----------



## حمادة الموشى (4 يناير 2010)

[FONT=&quot]سلمت يداك ونتمنى المزيد[/FONT]​


----------



## م.محمد على يوسف (4 يناير 2010)

*السلام عليكم
انا سويت save target as وكمان مانزل الكتاب 
تنحفظ عندي صفحه سايت*​


----------



## محمد مصيلح (4 يناير 2010)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## ورديشان (4 يناير 2010)

انا حاولت تنزيل الكتاب بس مانزل نزلت صفحة انترنيت بلييييييييييييييييز كيف بنزلو
وشكرا


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (4 يناير 2010)

شكرااااااا اخي بس حاول تشوف المشكله دي


----------



## zroogaa (6 يناير 2010)

مشكورين اخوتي الاعزاء اسف لعدم التواصل بسبب انشغالي في الدراسة وشكرا لكم علي هذا الابداع المتواصل


----------



## مهندس محمد كهرباء (6 يناير 2010)

مشكور اين الكتاب
*عفواً، الموقع المطلوب غير متاح.*


----------



## محمدالحجازى (10 أبريل 2011)

وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## abdelrahim (10 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خير بس لم استطع حمل الكتاب 
شكرا


----------

